# Bacon making with a unique flavor



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Applied the dry cure to the pork belly and then added a generous amount of Tatonka Dust seasoning to get the flavor deep through out the meat during the 9 day cure in the fridge.

Here is a pic of the pork belly unwrapped after it rest in the fridge and in the sink just before rinsing and soaking.


-----

This is the pork bellies after a few fry tests and rinsing and soaking for 2 1/2 to 3 hours to get the salt taste down.


-----

Pork bellies getting a light shake of the Tatonka Dust to freshen the flavor. Then the pork bellies went back into the fridge unwrapped overnight to form a nice pellicle on them.


-----

In the smoker getting 14 hours of apple smoke from the tube smoker and the smoker cold smoking at 100º.


-----

Close up in the smoker.


-----

Pork bellies just out of the smoker, they have a good color to them!


-----

Pork belly going through the meat slicer and making bacon...


-----

A pan of bacon from the 2 pork bellies.


-----

and the cooked up money shot... Mmmm bacon... this experiment was an absolute hit, the taste is so unique and perfect for bacon; we will being doing this again!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mossy, that's some fine looking bacon, looking at your post reminds me to get my smoker going, used to smoke alot of meat until it quit working, my dad always ask's me when I'm going to make some more Buckboard bacon, going to have to get that done, again nice job on the bacon..... :thumb: .....


----------

